# récupération ftp avec applescript



## jgoguel (8 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,
quelqu'un aurait-il un script pour 
- se connecter à un serveur ftp
- récupérer un fichier sur se serveur 

j'effectue des dump de mes bases sur mon serveur en ligne, et j'aimerais automatiser le rapatriement de ces sauvegardes la nuit...

D'avance merci !


----------



## Bilbo (8 Décembre 2005)

Ben passe par curl.

La commande Applescript :
do shell script "curl -O ftp://userasswd@theserveraddress/the/path/to/folder/fileto.get"

À+


----------



## Yoop (8 Décembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ben passe par curl.
> 
> La commande Applescript :
> do shell script "curl -O ftp://userasswd@theserveraddress/the/path/to/folder/fileto.get"
> ...



C'est du AppleScript ? (chui encore novice dans ce langage  )

Sinon dans les dictionnaires des logicieils (ici ton logiciel FTP) tu peux peut-etre trouvé la commande!
Sur cette page tu trouveras 3 méthodes pour faire ce que tu veux faire (differents selon les logiciels)


----------



## Bilbo (8 Décembre 2005)

Yoop a dit:
			
		

> C'est du AppleScript ? (chui encore novice dans ce langage  )


Oui, c'est juste un exemple d'un appel d'une commande shell Unix dans un script. On peut aussi créer ses propres scripts shell et les appeler avec Applescript. Ça permet de combiner les avantages des deux univers. En l'occurence, je ferais un shell du genre :
	
	



```
#! /bin/bash

theDirectory=~/Desktop/Telechargements

if [[ -d $theDirectory ]]
then
    cd $theDirectory
    /usr/bin/curl -O "ftp://user:passwd@theserveraddress/the/path/to/folder/fileto.get"
else
    echo "Directory $theDirectory does not exist"
    exit 1
fi
```
que j'appelerais ensuite avec un petit Applescript si besoin.

À+


----------

